# serious injury in Model 3 wreck - south of Portland



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

looking at my hometown's Fire Department's twitter feed (to see if they posted any update on the crew they sent to the California fires), came across this.
First it caught my eye, because my high school boyfriend lived on Dryland Road, then saw the window trim and door handles before even finishing reading where it said 'electric car' 
Best wishes for the driver, but so far this is the worst injury from a Model 3 wreck I've seen.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061067956732420097
ETA - should add, the only moving wreck I've been in was also on Dryland (with said boyfriend). but only involved getting too close to the edge of the pavement on a corner and the tires dropping down onto the gravel shoulder at the same time an on-coming porsche was cutting the corner on the centerline. being an inexperienced driver landed us in the ditch.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Let's hope they were OK. Looks like every air bag in the car deployed, and that is one big tree. Hoping that 5 star safety rating pays off.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Wow...  ... Hope a wrecked Model 3 is the extent of the tragedy here.



MelindaV said:


> ETA - should add, the only moving wreck I've been in was also on Dryland


The roads in that part of the county are treacherous... if not outright cursed. 

My only crash -- also in high school -- was actually not too far from there, closer to Molalla, where a secondary road (never knew the name) makes a T-junction with a two-lane highway (I want to say 213?). On the secondary road, heading toward 213, there is a stop sign, but for some inexplicable reason, it's placed 50 feet back from the intersection, rather than at the intersection itself. I was in my Civic, following a friend driving a Ford Explorer, when he suddenly noticed the randomly-placed stop sign and slammed on his brakes. I reacted too late (on account of it being 4am), and my bumper went under his and the front-end got completely chewed up. Thankfully, the impact was at a fairly low speed, and no one was hurt (the Explorer wasn't even damaged)... but I had to get the Civic towed home, and was utterly mortified at the thought of my parents waking up to find its mangled, headlight-less carcass sitting in the driveway. All because someone decided to put a freaking stop sign at a non-intersection.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> looking at my hometown's Fire Department's twitter feed (to see if they posted any update on the crew they sent to the California fires), came across this.
> First it caught my eye, because my high school boyfriend lived on Dryland Road, then saw the window trim and door handles before even finishing reading where it said 'electric car'
> Best wishes for the driver, but so far this is the worst injury from a Model 3 wreck I've seen.
> 
> ...


There was a serious crash on that very road earlier this year. The occupants of the Chevy Malibu didn't fare too well (out of the four occupants only the driver survived). The car was unrecognizable:

https://pamplinmedia.com/mop/157-ne...three-passengers-killed-in-dryland-road-crash


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GDN said:


> Let's hope they were OK. Looks like every air bag in the car deployed, and that is one big tree. Hoping that 5 star safety rating pays off.


Being Life Flighted out was not a good sign. Serious enough injuries that going to the smaller hospital nearer was ruled out over being flown into one of the larger Portland hospitals.


----------

